

Why Tesla Won’t Be Able to Scale - verganileonardo
https://hbr.org/2015/04/why-tesla-wont-be-able-to-scale

======
Havoc
Don't think the article sufficiently accounts for the fact that the tech is
going to get cheaper fast & thus help Tesla reach the lower end easier as time
goes by. Plus much like Apple they anchored their product in consumers mind as
a high end product already. Perhaps not truly disruptive yet but it already
kinda works and once it's up to scale (better network etc) it'll only get
better.

~~~
verganileonardo
And a second factor: Apple may be the high-end-only player, but that is not
necessarily a disadvantage, as they are still raking in most of the profit of
the cellphone market.

------
verganileonardo
Would love to read opinions on the 'access to resources' argument.

To me, it seems that EV require different/unique resources (like access to a
giant factory of really good batteries), and not just 'brand' and 'cash', as
the article says.

And, if that is the case, Tesla would be the car company most likely to
succeed in this market.

------
mzzk
This implies Tesla will forever remain an automobile manufacturer. There is a
potential future where Tesla acts as a flagship to start an electric
automobile market and will then supplies components (e.g. batteries) for
manufacturers within that market. Elon's future is on Mars, not designing
SUVs.

